# TCS Switch



## David Bluck (Mar 24, 2018)

I have a 1971 LeMans 350 V8 with TH350 transmission. TCS switch has been removed by previous owner and hole plugged. New wiring harness has two female spade connectors set at right angles to each other - not parallel as on all TCS switches I can find. Where can I get correct TCS switch? If not available, can I use a different two-spade connector TCS switch and modify the harness connectors? Why are there two circuits to the TCS switch?


----------

